# Cigarette smoke removal?



## Hilly (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I just bought a almost new Kate Spade Pink Sam Bag from ebay....great BIN price ($15! Score!). It is authentic and beautiful. Only thing is, it stinks like cigarettes!!! Ive put fabric softner sheets in it, febreeze, and some arm and hammer spray. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## bli5s (Aug 20, 2007)

Charcoal works great. Put it (coal) in a net-like bag to avoid it from dirtying ur bag. Just put the bag in and zip it up. If there is a store selling japanese stuffs in ur area you might be able to get a small pouch of coal specially for these purposes. I have it in my car and fridge.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks! I did hear somewhere that coal will do it! I cant wait to try this today.


----------

